# Freight car plans



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello all , I'm searching for plans to build some modern era freight cars. I'm sure this question has been asked before but i'll ask it again. Is there a good online source of freight car plans out there? I have found sites that have pictures but i'm looking for more detailed information . I want to produce some 66' bulkhead flats. Thanks in advance ,Mike Dorsch.







Heres a link to you can copy to your browser to see the car better. http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pi...538753.jpg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm searching for plans to build some modern era freight cars 
I don't know of an online resource. I have a book with many plans in it, including freights. I am travelling at present, but send me a message and I'll take a look when I get home and see if there's a 66' flat.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
What many of the "Master Builders" here do is source an HO scale model and "scale it up" using it as a pattern. If you can find plans even better. Sometimes you can get some information from the car manufacturer. Not full on details but basics from their websites. Otherwise finding good photos of your desired prototype and model from that. Waht I mean by Master Builders is folks like Marty and Brian and Burl come to mind. Allen too. Of course that is not using their screen names here. NTCGRR is Marty. Brian is DTIRR I think? Burl uses his name and Allen goes by MIK and does some amazing things on a showstring budget. There are others of course but for modern mainline stuff the first three got you covered! I thru Allen into the mix becasue he seems to do so much with so little! If you can access some of the old Master class articles by Fletch and others then you've got a wealth of modelling techniques! 

Chas


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Good tips, thats why I come here. Love the idea of using a HO model . Thanks again for your feedback ,Mike Dorsch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You might keep in mind that the HO car may not be all that accurate. When I was building my Challenger, I borrowed a friend's HO model of the Challenger. Comparing it to the actual plans I got, it was off in quite a few places.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

HO scale helps and you can size out the decals for them also. then resale the car. 

Don't mind Jerry, your just building a flat car.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty, he might get fired up and do an engine next!


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I did alot of locomotive kitbashes in HO scale when I was into that scale. Today HO scale is too small for me , I cant see as well as I used to. 080 drill bits seem microscopic to me now. I've done a few kitbashes in large scale and had alot of fun doing them. Being able to get feedback and advice from Marty ,Burl and others is what makes forums like this a great source of information from guys that have already done some of the things I want to do. I am planning on casting the parts for this car to make assembly time shorter. I' already built several 53' gons that way. My next effort (this car) will have more detail and thus the question of more detailed drawings. Thanks again everyone in this great forum for all your help. Mike Dorsch


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Checked out your website Jerry , very nice !


----------

